# 2012 Front Cap



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all I'm liking the look of them and because of the horror stories of delamination, I am thinking of one of these caps for my 2011 outback. Does anyone know of the cost for this conversion, or even if it can be retrofitted? I would like to be proactive and prevent the damage of delamination. I am very good with my PM on my trailers but have never had a smooth sided trailer. Thanks all!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Can't be retrofitted because of the design change to the crowned roofs.....the caps are too tall for the older style.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had the same thought about adding the cap, and also realize the crowned roof probably rules out the conversion. Much as I wish my trailer had the new cap, I'll be content with the front that's on it, and if delamination ever rears it's ugly head, I'll deal with it then.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

the 2012's aren't white ..... i like the new color.........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, the new fronts are nice!

Do the 2012's have the diamond plate - or - don't they need them? What is the material of the new front?


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

damn that looks sharp!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There was no diamond plate and the material is the same as the current camper, only a different color.

Some may or may not like the word "Outback" pressed into the wood trim on the inside of the units. Additionally there are not white cabinets in the model Clark shows above.

Eric


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I love that new look!!!

As for the white cabinets, I would have preferred having all the cabinets match in the cherry. We've had quite a few people question why the uppers don't match the lowers. I guess I bought my trailer a year too soon! Of course, next year they'll make more changes to make these ones seem not quite as desirable. It all helps keep the economy moving.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

clarkely said:


> the 2012's aren't white ..... i like the new color.........


Huh? When did this happen? Ours is a 2012, and the front cap is white. Birth date 6/15/11


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

That new color sure looks snazzy, but, I would think the dark would show the dirt, bugs and mars in the finish a whole lot more than the white. As far as protecting the lower portions from rock chips, I applied some of the 3M-type protective vinyl clear film over mine. Used two 24" square sections, one for each side. So far has worked great. Regards, BGood

As an aside, I bet you don't have to worry about the dreaded "black streaks" showing-up!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Front cap is a molded 1 piece plastic cap - it is a little different from fiberglass sheet sides......

It just came out............. they often have upgrades/changes (whichever word you think best suites) mid year........ for instance, my 2009 was built in 10/2008 and came with steel wheels (i have upgraded them to aluminum) but later year 2009 units had aluminum wheels...........

They are always changing things........ beginning of the year you could get a 2011 unit with out the anniversary front white cap - now they all have them - next they will all be the new color

Cabinets inside were a light and dark maple type color - like a harvest (Light) and like a cordovan/burgundy on the dark - and then wood trim that said outback was the old cherry look - (i believe all the wood species are ash) - we commented that that wood piece should at least be one of the cabinet colors, not a third wood stain color..... I would bet that will change









They change to keep us wanting to buy new







and because they follow these forums and their market research and implement what we/the consumers are asking for or modding to achieve.....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure I'd like the chocolate brown front cap - it kinda accentuates the "eyes" and "mouth" that my kids already think is a little scary. I bet it will hide bug splats and road tar better than the white though. Strange that Holman's doesn't have any of these on their web site. They get units so quickly that it can have a birth date of today and it will be on their lot tomorrow.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's a prototype......probably won't be built for production until December.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> It's a prototype......probably won't be built for production until December.


Tell Gilligan to hold off on that production run. Initial reviews around these parts are not favorable. Perhaps a different color? Why does Keystone always mess around with what's white?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> It's a prototype......probably won't be built for production until December.


Not sure how much of a prototype....... I bet you will see them at Hershey









From what product manager made it sound - this is the new cap coming out........

They sold that unit and it was getting delivered to a dealer in NJ


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I would so rather a full body paint option with no decals!


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I do have a question for those more in the know...wouldn't that dark/black LP tank cover cause an issue with excessive heating of the tanks? Thanks, BGood


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

W.E.BGood said:


> I do have a question for those more in the know...wouldn't that dark/black LP tank cover cause an issue with excessive heating of the tanks? Thanks, BGood


Probably, but propane tanks can get awfully hot and still survive. The front of the trailer and anything behind it will definitely get hotter with that dark color. Our bunk room gets warm enough, especially with no roof vent in there.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

W.E.BGood said:


> I do have a question for those more in the know...wouldn't that dark/black LP tank cover cause an issue with excessive heating of the tanks? Thanks, BGood


I am definitely "not in the know", just happened to be at the right place at the right time









Black obviously will get hotter........ but propane is cool.......... i would bet you would see more tank perspiration.......... but i can't imagine an issue.........

As far as the cap causing more heat......... i doubt you would know the difference.......... didnt appear to be any........ and many companies have been doing darker colors over the last couple years............ i am thinking the insulation must do a good enough job to make any solar heat gains negligible..... or you would have heard about it buy now........


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

W.E.BGood said:


> I do have a question for those more in the know...wouldn't that dark/black LP tank cover cause an issue with excessive heating of the tanks? Thanks, BGood


There would only be a minimal impact due the way the propane storage compartment is configured. There is no bottom to the compartment other then the tank supports so there is plenty of ventilation to prevent the tanks from getting too hot.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It's their 10th anniversary model that has the molded cap. So it took them 10 years to figure out that filon is crap and should not be put on the front of a trailer. Their engineers must be a bunch of idiots. Not sure I like the Black or Brown looks like it has eyes, and they had a good thing going with a white interior, made it feel open and airier, instead of being in a cave like other trailer and they messed that up too.


----------



## Xcursion (Sep 10, 2011)

Just picked up a 2012 298RE anniversary model last week and it has a white front.


----------

